# Hows my Form?



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as long as that elbow isnt locked it seems that your form is good imo.
but if u have problems squeezing the trigger (if you do tedn to punch the trigger) then you may want to shorten your release where the trigger is in the second crease of your finger and then you wont be so sensitive to feeeling that trigger and then squeezing it instead of punching it if you happen to have that problem.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks a bit long, how are groups?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

In my palm everytime...And Clint I do have that problem! Thx!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I was gonna say the same thing as Clint (great minds think alike:wink...it looks fine but I would shorten up your release a little if you can.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, I got mine shorten and it helped a ton!!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I was gonna say the same thing as Clint (great minds think alike:wink...it looks fine but I would shorten up your release a little if you can.


x2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arrows seem a tad short! but overall not bad


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

When ya'll say Shorten it up does that mean pull the strap tighter or what? Lol I'm going to buy a new one here soon I have had this one for a year time for a change...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> When ya'll say Shorten it up does that mean pull the strap tighter or what? Lol I'm going to buy a new one here soon I have had this one for a year time for a change...


It depends on what release you have but on the scotts you can take out a screw and slide it to make it longer/shorter. Some others have different adjustability and some don't have any adjustability at all.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I see your shootin a tru fire, good man :wink:


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

First: Determine that your draw length is the right length. Do this by having someone measure your arm-span from tip of middle finger to tip of middle finger when stading in perfect "t". Then divide this number by 2.5. 

For example, my armspan is exactly 70". When divided by 2.5, you get 28. I shoot a 28" draw lenght. This calculation has always been within 1/8" for every customer I have dealt with. Make sure your draw lenght is right first. 


Next: Please post pics where you are aiming at shoulder height (levele bow arm...). I can help you, but we need better pics........

When you take pics, get your whole body. Stand up straight and keep your feet in proper position (directly below apropriate shoulders...).

Put new pics up and we will go from there......


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as "good form." Granted, there are better ways to shoot than others, but the most important thing is to have a consistent form. I almost find it amusing when people post these. Just imagine all the criticisms Dave Cousins would get for his form if no one knew who he was? Just something to think about. 

If you feel like you are shooting well, and you are comfortable with your form, try not to change anything. The most important thing is to be consistent as possible.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll agree with ya Bridger, but there are some similarities that make shooting accurately easier


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

no problem man, I had that problem for the longest time, but then someone told me what I was doing wrong and then corrected me.
just have that finger relaxed and the release short to where your finger wraps around the trigger, then just slowly and calmly squeeze the trigger and pull with your wrist and your back muscles until the bow goes off, as if you are trying to pull the bow back further than it goes.
if you do that and do it right, your groups will very noticeably improve. I started doign that and then I robinhooded an arrow for the first time, and have nearly done it several more times and on good days can make for some very tight groups even out to 90 yards. u just gotta not anticipate the shot.
also now that n77 said it, if that bow goes down in half in increments you may be good with shortening it a half inch if your shoulders are ligned up and your elbow slightly bent.


parkerd said:


> In my palm everytime...And Clint I do have that problem! Thx!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the actual release should be able to be shortened in length, you dont necessarily want to tighten the strap since that will be uncomfortable, but the actual neck of the release should be able to be shortened. some u just take a screw out and put it in a different hole and others have a piece of rubber tubing that you need to cut and then tighten the nut on the release.
actually now that I c u have a tru fire it should have a screw that u take out or something like that and then u adjust it and then put the screw in the right hole.
if u r gonna get a new release one thing that will help you with squeezing the trigger and not anticipating the shot would be getting a Scott Little Goose. some will say to get a back tension release but you can use the same principles w/ a regular release as u can a back tension and 2 me a regular release is simpler to use as far as hunting situations go.
I have a Scott Little Goose and since the trigger is small and isnt scary light but is just heavy enough so that u can feel it w/ your finger and still light enough to where you dont know the exact moment it will go off which is what u want just like a rifle, u dont want to know when its gonna go off or else you'll punch the trigger.


parkerd said:


> When ya'll say Shorten it up does that mean pull the strap tighter or what? Lol I'm going to buy a new one here soon I have had this one for a year time for a change...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

A strap release will only get you so far... If your not going to compete or not heavily then it's fine. It helps if get them set right but as long as you shoot it the same that's what matters.

I you want to try and shoot bt with a hinge you need a very stiff very short travel trigger and hook it deep into your finger.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

How am I supposed to try something when I ain't got no funds??? hahahhaa


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone want to donate to the Parker D foundation??? There now ya do parker haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

just use the release u got, you dont need a true blue back tension release to shoot great, u can use the release u got right now and use it like you do a back tension release.
the guy that taught me how to do that used the same release I got and he was an incredible shot.


parkerd said:


> How am I supposed to try something when I ain't got no funds??? hahahhaa


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

dl is too long, your leaning back to try to compensate and anchor correctly. also you look like your head is angled down way to much. You should have your head up not down to see through the peep.


----------



## DayneTrain (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah what Sam said.... Looks like youre about to shoot an arrow off the twin towers. we need a good level pic so we can tell for sure... peep might be too low, since you are looking down, your head should be straight..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I don't think my bow will go down in half inch increments so is does this look good? Was told this is too short!? And this is my old bow... I'm shooting downhill could that be the reason for me looking down?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry though the pic was there..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

omg... the first two pics of you , your form was pretty good..... people for a coach to see whats going on, we need pics of the person shooting at a level target..... all angles the goal is to get a perfect [T] in the form, look at the lancaster banner,[ just scroll up] every shooter there has the string on the nose. the valley is even with the eye.im guessing your kisser is the cause its not needed. you have a built in kisser .... your nose ... it never moves always in the exact same spot, it will not slow the string down.your top pics had no kisser...but this is what i see and i do this for a living.... your bow hand.. your grip needs work[ you need a new grip]..i NEVER worry about a high elbow as long as the tee is good, yours was fine, the release what im seeing is it looks too long, get it set so the trigger is behind the first joint of the index finger. your last pics you can see plain....valley is short.nose not touching string.. and a bad grip..i never let anyone draw a bow without a arrow in it..... its a dry fire waiting to happen......


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

open up your hand. it'll virtually eliminate any torque


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> omg... the first two pics of you , your form was pretty good..... people for a coach to see whats going on, we need pics of the person shooting at a level target..... all angles the goal is to get a perfect [T] in the form, look at the lancaster banner,[ just scroll up] every shooter there has the string on the nose. the valley is even with the eye.im guessing your kisser is the cause its not needed. you have a built in kisser .... your nose ... it never moves always in the exact same spot, it will not slow the string down.your top pics had no kisser...but this is what i see and i do this for a living.... your bow hand.. your grip needs work[ you need a new grip]..i NEVER worry about a high elbow as long as the tee is good, yours was fine, the release what im seeing is it looks too long, get it set so the trigger is behind the first joint of the index finger. your last pics you can see plain....valley is short.nose not touching string.. and a bad grip..i never let anyone draw a bow without a arrow in it..... its a dry fire waiting to happen......


Yah I was a noob and didn't think about it! Thanks for the info!


----------

